# JNI - *.jar in C++ benutzen



## huckleberry (8. Jul 2011)

Hallo Foristen,

ich bin gerade an einem Projekt in C++ dran. Dafür muss ich einige *.jars Archive (also dessen Funktionen und Methoden) verwenden und diese würde ich nun gerne in mein Qt/VisualC++ Projekt einbinden.

Man hat mir JNI empfohlen. Ich lese gerade ein Buch http://java.sun.com/docs/books/jni/download/jni.pdf
, jedoch muss ich feststellen, da ist nur die eine Richtung? --> Erstes Beispiel Kapitel 2 *.so oder *.dll Funktionen in Java benutzen?

Kennt jemand ein Tutorial? Oder kann mir sonst irgendwie helfen/raten?`

Ich danke im voraus. MfG Huck


----------



## Marco13 (8. Jul 2011)

Die andere Richtung nennt sich "Java Invocation API", siehe The Invocation API . Wie genau man da mit JARs umgeht, weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht hilft der Link schonmal als Einstieg, so dass sich dann konkretere Fragen ergeben.


----------



## hartzie (8. Jul 2011)

zu spät.


----------



## huckleberry (8. Jul 2011)

Danke, ich habe es mir durchgelesen.

Also mit Klassen gehts. Müssten eig. auch jars drin sein.

Ach ja, mir fehlt die jni.h. Kennt jemand die aktuellste, am besten eine offizielle


----------



## Marco13 (8. Jul 2011)

Liegt in deinem JDK Verzeichnis, im Unterordner "include"


----------

